# SE-R have ABS???



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

Does the SE-R have ABS, or is that an option? How would I know? got a 91 SE-R Sentra.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't think ABS was an option on the 91 SE-R.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Some do, some don't. And ABS wasn't offered until '92-'93, I believe.


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

My 91 had it,I shit canned it tho because the abs control unit went bad 1100 buks brand new i bipassed it with 2 dollars wurth of fittings lol


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

ABS sux for that era anyway, just learn to brake correctly...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

drive to different speeds and push the brakes hard as they will go. if you skid, you probably don't have abs (although the sensativity of abs differs car to car). If you feel the brakes pulsating (that is how I describe abs because I hate it) then you have it. That's a quick test and will give you an idea if you do or dont.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

take her up to 60 and slam on the brakes if you slide you have it if not you dont

or when you turn your key youll have an abs light come on

also youll see some brake lines all over he place under your hood so... have fun


----------



## ryan (Apr 24, 2004)

atomicbomberman said:


> ABS sux for that era anyway, just learn to brake correctly...


Sup, it's ryan from SRO. I don't care for ABS, i was just trying to order some suspension parts and it asked if i had ABS or not. I was like wtf??


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

ryan said:


> Sup, it's ryan from SRO. I don't care for ABS, i was just trying to order some suspension parts and it asked if i had ABS or not. I was like wtf??



just say no abs and non abs parts all work.


----------

